

You want full-time work with benefits? What are you, 100 years old? - smalera
http://qz.com/422703/you-want-full-time-work-with-benefits-what-are-you-100/

======
strathmeyer
I'm always been curious what it would be like if hospitals would ask surgeons
to just come in and do a weeks worth or surgeries just because they were too
lazy to look at their resumes.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go send my college transcript off to a
company to see if than can land me a interview where I can learn about any job
openings they may have.

------
MichaelCrawford
this is why, in the united states, it is unlawful to discriminate for reasons
of employment against people over forty years of age.

